# Please suggest me a compact camera with full manual control?



## klava (Jan 30, 2014)

It must have full manual control and perform well in low-light condition as I shoot often at night. I'm willing to spend up to £400. I would rather have a prime than zoom lens (if there's any) and one with no-interchangeable lens.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 30, 2014)

Sony rx100


Edit- sorry that has a zoom, still good though


----------

